# My wife is called Maria



## Pitt

Hi,

I'd like to know the translation in turkish:

My wife is called Maria

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Binapesi

"Eşimin adı Maria."

*eş*: wife, but it's used for both husband and wife. *
eşim*: my wife
*ad*: name


----------



## Binapesi

I mean, your wife can say the same thing by using your name.
Say, your wife is saying, "My husband is called Pitt." (I don't know if "Pitt" is a name or a nickname)
Then she'd say, "Eşimin adı Pitt."

"hanım" equals to "wife" which is used just for "wife". But saying "Hanımımın adı Maria" is a bit too kind, I think. 

Using "Eş" is the best.


----------



## Evros

I would rather say : "Karımın ismi Maria" 

Karı:Wife
Koca:Husband
Eşartner


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I'd say _"Eşimin ismi Maria."_, which would sound more polite. I agree with Keyt there.


----------



## Pitt

Many thanks for all the explanations! I'd lıke to know if my analysis is correct:

Eşimin adı Maria.

Eşim   = my wife
Eşimin = my wife's (genitıv)

ad  = name
adı = her name (possesive)


----------



## Pitt

Chazzwozzer said:


> I'd say _"Eşimin ismi Maria."_, which would sound more polite. I agree with Keyt there.


 
isim = name
ismi = her/his name

Is this correct?


----------



## avok

Pitt said:


> Many thanks for all the explanations! I'd lıke to know if my analysis is correct:
> 
> Eşimin adı Maria.
> 
> Eşim = my wife
> Eşimin = my wife's (genitıv)
> 
> ad = name
> adı = her/his name (possesive)


 


Pitt said:


> isim = name
> ismi = her/his name
> 
> Is this correct?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

As you might have already noticed, Pitt, the words _*ad *_and _*isim *_are interchangeable.


----------



## Pitt

Chazzwozzer said:


> As you might have already noticed, Pitt, the words _*ad *_and _*isim *_are interchangeable.


 
Many thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Keyt said:


> I mean, your wife can say the same thing by using your name.
> Say, your wife is saying, "My husband is called Pitt." (I don't know if "Pitt" is a name or a nickname)
> Then she'd say, "Eşimin adı Pitt."
> 
> "hanım" equals to "wife" which is used just for "wife". But saying "Hanımımın adı Maria" is a bit too kind, I think.
> 
> Using "Eş" is the best.


 
 What do you mean by "kind"?


----------



## Binapesi

Setwale_Charm said:


> What do you mean by "kind"?



"polite" .. Is it wrong?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Keyt said:


> "polite" .. Is it wrong?


 

  Well, "polite" and "kind" are not really synonimic, that's why I wondered.


----------



## Binapesi

Setwale_Charm said:


> Well, "polite" and "kind" are not really synonimic, that's why I wondered.



"polite" would be better, as I see now.
Thank you for correcting


----------

